

I built this tool to learn the japanese alphabet, what do you think? - Youpinadi
http://youpinadi.github.com/jlearn/

======
koopajah
That's pretty awesome! Wish I had this when learning the hiragana/katakana!

Two remarks : it would be nice for the divs not to move while using it. I'm
not sure why but when trying to keep up the pace I was always distracted by
something moving on the page. I think it is beacause your divs below with % of
appearance/success was moving everything when going from a 1 digit % to a two
digits?

Also, when seeing an hiragana and thinking it is a one letter such as "u"
instead of "mi" the system does not really detect my "u" as wrong because it
only has one character and expects two. So I can change my answer and get the
correct one.

~~~
Youpinadi
Thank you for your remarks, i just added a live check feature as your
proposed. I'll also try to have an interface that doesn't move all the time!

------
snogglethorpe
\+ As already mentioned, there's a bug (よ should be "yo", tool says "re")

\+ I think it would be good to allow alternative transliterations. E.g., "tu"
for つ, "si" for し, "ti" for ち, etc.

\+ It would be good to support composite/modified characters as well, stuff
like しょ ("sho"), ちゅ ("chu"), じ ("ji"), じゅ ("ju"), が ("ga"), ぱ ("pa"), etc,
etc, etc.

------
yifanlu
> You were wrong! Answer for よ was: re

I'm just taking japanese for the first time, but I swear it's "yo".

~~~
Youpinadi
Thanks for you feedback! It's fixed!

------
Youpinadi
I build it in order to learn angularjs and i'm pretty please with it. The js
is about 100 lines, the html 37 lines, and the css 160 lines.

------
viseztrance
Very nice. It feels so fast compared to other server-side solutions. You
should definitely extend it for katakana as well.

~~~
Youpinadi
I'm glad you like it! Actually I can extend it to pretty anything, from
katakana to learning capitals or even words of any language. Here is how the
dictionary works (for the moment):
<http://youpinadi.github.com/jlearn/js/hiragana.js> If i get some pull
requests with other cards deck, i would be glad to integrate them in the
interface!

